# Painting a room?



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to paint a room only problem is my reef tank is in the room. Any one ever done this.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

don't paint the room*r2
well u could...move the entire tank and ALL components out of the room with the living things in a several buckets. u must keep the tank(and all components) out of that room until the paint is dry. so pretty much it can be quite difficult to paint a room with a reef tank in it.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooh...that sucks i wouldnt paint it


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Kinda, yeah. I waited until we hit a hot dry day, used fans for ventilation, and covered the tank with a tarp while painting. No problems. 

Well, when I broke down the tank later there was a tank sized spot that didn't get painted...


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is going to make my wife real happy!!! Getting to the walls would be no problem the tank is just about in the middle of the floor. My lights hang from the cealing so I could take them down and cover the whole tank and be able to get to all the walls and leave it covered until it dries. Is this feasible?


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like it to me. I was running an aggressive tank at the time, but we had no trouble.

Disclaimer: I may have gotten lucky, I am no expert.  good luck


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds like it should be easy to keep the paint out of the tank. You might need to use some ventilation to keep the fumes down. If push realy came to shove then I would think you could vent the outside air under your covering. (You might want to add heat if your weather is cold)


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

dave in Iliamna said:


> Sounds like it should be easy to keep the paint out of the tank. You might need to use some ventilation to keep the fumes down. If push realy came to shove then I would think you could vent the outside air under your covering. (You might want to add heat if your weather is cold)


 This is what I'm thinking make like a bubble around the tank and a fan as a vent and pull air from outside to the tank area.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

open windows and put fans to circulate...

report back wtih the results if you can plz

i like to know that kind of stuff


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

jrodriguez said:


> open windows and put fans to circulate...
> 
> report back wtih the results if you can plz
> 
> i like to know that kind of stuff


I will do that.


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Just in case, I'd do a water change and run some carbon after you're done painting. May not be needed, but couldn't hurt.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny, a friend of mine painted the room and never painted behind the tank HAHA, then when he ended up moving the tank, then he did.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nicole85 said:


> Funny, a friend of mine painted the room and never painted behind the tank HAHA, then when he ended up moving the tank, then he did.


 This is why this tank is just about in the middle of the floor. I always wanted to be able to get behind the tank if need and it has paid off so far.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

BigandUgly said:


> Just in case, I'd do a water change and run some carbon after you're done painting. May not be needed, but couldn't hurt.


This is a good idea. Thanks


----------



## stangbabe1993 (Nov 7, 2008)

you could get the low voc paint from lowes no fumes or smell


----------

